# Research-thread



## WolfieReveles (Oct 2, 2010)

I figured that many writers may come upon a location, device or subject that they want to use, even if they are not familiar with it. We wrestle with research, maps and expensive long distance calls for what may end up being three lines in the finished text. I don't know if this exists, but here is a thread where we can help each other out with any doubts we may have.

I suggest the following format:

Post your question or respond to a previous one.

Below add two lines, one with area of expertise and one with places you know and how well versed you are in each. Since I have a question my next post will be an example of this:


----------



## WolfieReveles (Oct 2, 2010)

I believed there was a way from the entrance of the Savoy Hotel to the  roads around and behind it, but now as I check some maps it seems the only exit  that takes you to these small roads are service exits from the theater and  kitchen. If any Londoner should happen to know or would happen to walk  by I would appreciate if you could tell me. I'm trying to stay faithful  to the actual settings even in the novels alternate time line, but I  haven't been to London for a while.

I'll be glad to respond questions I can answer.
I studied art for a few years(50%), film for another couple of years(80%) and my specialty is screenwriting(95%), I've also done a bit of technical support(50%)
I know most of Stockholm(90%) and Mexico City(70%, it's bloody huge  ) since I have lived in both these periodically through out my life. I may also be able to answer general questions about Europe from my travels(?%)


----------

